# Déséquilibre du son Gauche/droite avec écouteurs ou HP



## Amaguiz (1 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je rencontre un problème depuis peu : lorsque j'écoute de la musique avec des écouteurs ou HP connectés à la sortie audio du Macbook le son est déséquilibré : le son est plus fort d'un côté.

Peut-on le corriger par une modification de la configuration. Si oui, comment ?

Merci d'avance.

Amaguiz.


----------



## Oizo (2 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

Dans les préférences son, est-ce que la balance est bien équilibrée ?


----------



## indiana722 (6 Octobre 2011)

Merci je croyait que mon Beats était foutu ouf merci


----------



## Amaguiz (28 Novembre 2011)

Merci.

C'était assez simple, mais je ne l'avais pas vu.


----------

